# Hair algae in Riccia



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

My riccia has become choked with hair algae this week- is there anything I can do to remove it? Excel isn't an option, as last time I used that in my tank any riccia that came into contact with it turned white. 

I believe the hair algae is forming from a combination of old flourish gravel and my fert dosing. Everything will be fine in my tank until about one week after I do a water change, then hair algae will break out. Doesn't touch my stem plants...it just grows thickly on any exposed gravel, and the riccia since I added it.

Tank is 10 gallons, 40watt pc lighting, diy yeast co2, dosed daily with the Pfertz line. Ph 7.0, ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrate 10


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Try amano shrimp. They eat hair algae.


----------



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

Tex Gal said:


> Try amano shrimp. They eat hair algae.


Well, I've already got a virtual legion of shrimp in there now..plus some -very- fat otos. Aren't making a dent in the riccia (but they keep my stem plants looking great)


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I inadvertently introduced clado in my tank from an LFS. It was horrid. I tore out my UG trying to get rid of it. Finally Amanos to the rescue... I had cherries and chrystals in my tank as it was my shrimp tank. I added Amano shrimp and they ate every speck of clado that was in my tank.


----------

